# Updated Photos of Collection and Tracks



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I realized today I only had a few OLD pictures of my track on here. So today I posted a couple of photo albums on my profile. Here is a link to the first one: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=126
And here is the next one: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=125

Happy New Year to everyone!
Enjoy the photos.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some cool pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome collection. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Wow*

Sometimes the word "WOW" just doesn't seem enough. lol
What an excellent displayed collection


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

VERY Impressive...hope it's insured cause that's a lot of coin hangin' on those walls...at least you have photos of them if needed...


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> I realized today I only had a few OLD pictures of my track on here. So today I posted a couple of photo albums on my profile.


NICE! I like the cases with the angled shelves. Where might one find some of those?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great stuff, Raw!! Thanks for sharing the pics. Inspirational!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

hefer said:


> NICE! I like the cases with the angled shelves. Where might one find some of those?


I agree. Are those originally made for trains? GREAT COLLECTION! Thanks for sharing.

I pulled a dozen of the louvered glass panel windows off of some trailer homes I scrapped out. I'm now thinking instead of flat that I might set them at about 20 degrees tilt forward for my display case. The panels are 4" wide by 36" long tempered clear glass. I ended up with 70 of them!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The cases were made by DSC Motorsports, 1777 Lebanon Road, Manheim, PA (No Zip on the case sticker) The phone number is 717-665-9993. He made these 5 or 6 years ago for me. He did them in either a single door or double-door models. Oh, the angled shelves are nice, but anything other than "magnet cars" have a tendency to "slide off"....I usually substitute an old silicone tire on the inside rear wheel to help minimize the problem.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I agree. Are those originally made for trains? GREAT COLLECTION! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I pulled a dozen of the louvered glass panel windows off of some trailer homes I scrapped out. I'm now thinking instead of flat that I might set them at about 20 degrees tilt forward for my display case. The panels are 4" wide by 36" long tempered clear glass. I ended up with 70 of them!


Those work great. They make wonderful shelves. I harvested at least 75 when I did a remodel. I used them are all over my display room.

Nice collection, Bob!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

:freak:Wow:thumbsup::thumbsup:So many cool cars in there. The open cockpit Tycos' are nice...


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeet !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*BOB in the name*

BOB Bears Weichbrodt
Love the faller and Atlas kits Great collection endless
Thanks sjj


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. Thats some collection. Been collecting since 62??

Even covered the O-GAUGE!!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Two motors*

Bob,
What is the double motor brass Chassis?
Thanks John F


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

That is a four wheel drive Dynabrute I got in a huge purchase of slot cars I made about 13 years ago. One of these days I may try to make some kind of body for it.
Joe, I really got into collecting when I started racing in HOPRA back 1981. I had about 100 cars then.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Bob, truthfully, when I strolled into your race hall a year or so back. Your display of HO slot cars stopped me in my tracks. 

Talk about intimidation ! I had 5 cars to my name. While we were racing it kinda felt like racing between two 1972 Auto World catalog pages. 

All I can say is thanks for the invite & hospitality, I had a BLAST !

After a 3 hour drive home, I went inside, smoked the day's last cigarette, remembering what I said: "Damn that was a bunch of slot cars" ! 

Then I turned the page and cut off Seger.

Happy New Year Bob !

Cliff


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Rawafx has an awesome display of cars and a heck of a track, i stay in high poiint about 25 mins from and go race over there time to time. He's help me build some cars and sold me alot of parts, trying to get him into drag racing and put an autoworld dragstrip in there. Late Happy New Year Bob from Chad


----------

